# Brutally hot days



## Epoxy Pro

What do you guys do when the temps hit the 90's or higher? Today they are saying close to 100 degrees and wicked humid. 

Days like this we do half day. Today not sure since it rained last night and every thing is wet.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I keep a 24 of water bottles really close by. Just keep emptying them one by one. Other than that, I just keep doing what I need to do. It's all gotta get done. We're going through one of the hottest driest summers anyone around here remembers. They keep saying it might rain, but it never does. Makes it seriously difficult to sleep which doesn't help things whatsoever.

I just keep reminding myself of a post made by either Roamer or Pressurepros where some new guy on his crew died from heat stroke/dehydration. I should find that thread and bring it to the forefront as a reminder to everyone.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Not a chance I'm willing to take any more. 10 years ago I would be in the sun without a care. Now I'm like screw this I'm going home. (Wise words of Eric Cartman)


----------



## Wildbill7145

Originally posted by Pressurepros:
"He was a new hire. Heat wave in early August. It was brutal. He was the father of the girlfriend of one of my guys. We were doing a big cleaning project for some super rich guy and I wanted a fourth guy to address areas in shade that needed a heavier dose of chems. 

Ironically, I was told he was an exterior painter all his life and he was 47. I figured he had plenty of life left in him so I gave him a shot sight unseen. When I saw him, I knew something wasn't right. Ever seen a guy so skinny it looks like he has a hanger under his shirt holding up his shoulders? 

I gave him very easy, not labor intensive tasks and literally within minutes he was huffing and puffing. I decided to stay near him and make sure he was okay. I handed him two bottles of water and told him to go sit in the large air conditioned pool house. When he came out ten minutes later, he was still breathing hard. I asked him if he was going to be okay and I guess male pride took over and he waved me off saying he was fine, just a little out of shape (he hadn't painted houses in 5 years).

A short time after that I actually heard his breathing over the sound of the pressure washer. I sent him to the truck and told my guys to wrap it up we were leaving. I had chemical on the side of the pool house so I had to rinse it then were gonna roll. In that short time he collapsed and did not recover.

I had to contact OSHA and they required me to send them my heat exhaustion company policy. They didn't have to visit the jobsite because it was not a long term site with mechanicals such as scaffolding, etc. 

It still haunts me to this day and every employee and especially crew leaders knows that no permission is needed for water breaks and the macho, work-through-it mentality will result in a firm foot up the azz. Scary stuff I wouldn't wish on anyone."


----------



## Epoxy Pro

heat is no joke. I do remember reading this a while ago.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Whenever possible, when it gets really hot out, I start on the South Side, move to the West, then North or East. Also, mini fridge full of frozen undies.


----------



## RH

Keep a small cooler full of ice cubes handy and put a few in your respirator from time to time. Then put some in your favorite beverage.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I wear one of those khaki full brimmed hat (not sure the proper name) and soak it in cold water, once it dries I repeat. That seems to keep me pretty cool. 

I talked to a roofer the other day that was wearing a long sleeved flannel button up in 90 something degree weather, asked how he's not dead from the heat wearing that. Apparently he soaks a long sleeve tee shirt then puts the flannel on to trap in the cold water and moisture. Not something I'm sure I'd try but he swore by it.


----------



## SemiproJohn

I hang a really damp terry cloth rag on the back of my neck, and keep wetting it as needed. A cooler stocked with peaches, nectarines, watermelon, grapes, anything soft and moist that is easy to eat helps keep my energy up. I find it hard to eat much solid food when it gets really hot. And I find shade when I need to, which may be quite frequent. 

I try and do as stelzerpainting does around an exterior. And plenty of water to drink, of course. We can get four months of weather in the 90"s down here in Florida, so I can relate.


----------



## [email protected]

One thing I moved to was some high tech wicking tee shirts. It help some still do half days on bad days.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Its always hot here. We just roll with it. Stay hydrated and long sleeves are a must in the scorching sun. Your skin will thank you and it just takes a little adjustment.


----------



## Wildbill7145

You guys are cruel to be talking about this at this time of year. I just got wind burn taking my dogs out for their last walk of the night in the cold and blowing snow.

That being said, I chose to live here so enjoy where you're at fellas.


----------



## CApainter

Wildbill7145 said:


> You guys are cruel to be talking about this at this time of year. I just got wind burn taking my dogs out for their last walk of the night in the cold and blowing snow.
> 
> That being said, I chose to live here so enjoy where you're at fellas.


I've got to hand it to you people who live in extreme climates. Especially where it snows. I mean, I have enough of a time navigating through the resistance of sidewalks, gravel, and air let alone piles of snow. But maybe it builds a stronger character.

A gardener once reminded me that if it wasn't for the wind, a tree would never grow to the heights they're capable of.


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> I've got to hand it to you people who live in extreme climates. Especially where it snows. I mean, I have enough of a time navigating through the resistance of sidewalks, gravel, and air let alone piles of snow. But maybe it builds a stronger character.
> 
> A gardener once reminded me that if it wasn't for the wind, a tree would never grow to the heights they're capable of.


Maybe I'm just having a dense moment:vs_shocked:, but how does the wind enable a tree to grow tall?


----------



## SemiproJohn

slinger58 said:


> Maybe I'm just having a dense moment:vs_shocked:, but how does the wind enable a tree to grow tall?


I'm no tree expert. Thinking about this, wouldn't strong winds cause a tree's root system to grow and cause the tree to grow more stocky (and perhaps shorter) in an effort to make the tree strong enough to withstand wind?

On the other hand, perhaps trees on the outside of a forest that face more wind than those growing at the center of the forest grow heartier and taller? 

This is an interesting question. Gough, RH, anybody?


----------



## Wildbill7145

slinger58 said:


> Maybe I'm just having a dense moment:vs_shocked:, but how does the wind enable a tree to grow tall?


I swear man, I didn't understand trees and their growth until this year and I still don't have a solid grip on things. We have roughly 40 trees in our backyard. Pine, or whatever. Something like that.

My wife told me this summer that we were gonna lose a bunch of them because the trees in the neighbours yards were growing over into our yards and merely touching the tips of our trees. I didn't believe her. However, I brought out the sawzall and hacked off the branches that were touching our trees.

Here several months later, I'm looking at ours and seeing that they could be potentially damaged from growing taller simply by having the tips being touched by the other trees branches.

You can run into these things with your mower as much as you want, but touch the tips and they're damaged for life.

Trees are delicate lil flowers. They're weird.


----------



## slinger58

SemiproJohn said:


> I'm no tree expert. Thinking about this, wouldn't strong winds cause a tree's root system to grow and cause the tree to grow more stocky (and perhaps shorter) in an effort to make the tree strong enough to withstand wind?
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps trees on the outside of a forest that face more wind than those growing at the center of the forest grow heartier and taller?
> 
> This is an interesting question. Gough, RH, anybody?




I think Chrisn is the tree expert around here. Of course, he may have already gone to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> I think Chrisn is the tree expert around here. Of course, he may have already gone to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't keep logged on here 24-7. I am a tree expert(or at least was) and this question is just to deep for me to answer. As to wildbills situation, that just plain makes no sense to me what so ever. Maybe some strange variety of pine that only exists only in his back yard:laughing:


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> I don't keep logged on here 24-7. I am a tree expert(or at least was) and this question is just to deep for me to answer. As to wildbills situation, that just plain makes no sense to me what so ever. Maybe some strange variety of pine that only exists only in his back yard:laughing:




I just thought you must go to bed early since you always seem to pull the graveyard shift here.

Anyway, maybe the "tree/wind" saying was philosophical, like a Chinese proverb or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

slinger58 said:


> I just thought you must go to bed early since you always seem to pull the graveyard shift here.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the "tree/wind" saying was philosophical, like a Chinese proverb or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without discomfort and effort, we grow weak. Every wind that a small tree survives, strengthens its resolve for the winds that follow. The tree soon grows to enormous heights. Without wind, the tree finds no need for strength and lies flat forever.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> Without discomfort and effort, we grow weak. Every wind that a small tree survives, strengthens its resolve for the winds that follow. The tree soon grows to enormous heights. Without wind, the tree finds no need for strength and lies flat forever.


 
I guess:blink:


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> I just thought you must go to bed early since you always seem to pull the graveyard shift here.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the "tree/wind" saying was philosophical, like a Chinese proverb or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
naa, I just don't sleep much


----------



## AnnaGlori

I second Wildbill7145. Drink lots of water. And cover your head with caps.


----------



## Wildbill7145

AnnaGlori said:


> I second Wildbill7145. Drink lots of water. And cover your head with caps.


A friend of mine who's a roofer told me yesterday that he was shingling and wearing his winter coat and a toque.

Weird weather.

Still.... Drink lots of water.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> Without discomfort and effort, we grow weak. Every wind that a small tree survives, strengthens its resolve for the winds that follow. The tree soon grows to enormous heights. Without wind, the tree finds no need for strength and lies flat forever.


What is your take on if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there, does it still make a sound?


----------



## CApainter

When I read that about the tree, it reminded me of the following poem from DH Lawrence (referenced from GI Jane)

Self Pity

_I never saw a wild thing _
_sorry for itself. _
_A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough_
_without ever having felt sorry for itself. -_


----------



## CApainter

Brushman4 said:


> What is your take on if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there, does it still make a sound?


No. Because sound requires a sensory perception. And without an ear, the tree falling is only a disturbance.

In other words, if a deaf person witnessed the tree falling, would there still be sound?


----------



## lilpaintchic

CApainter said:


> No. Because sound requires a sensory perception. And without an ear, the tree falling is only a disturbance.
> 
> In other words, if a deaf person witnessed the tree falling, would there still be sound?


Well animals still hear it....we're not the only species that can hear ya know....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

lilpaintchic said:


> Well animals still hear it....we're not the only species that can hear ya know....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I took "no one" to include animals. And lets remove all other plant life just in case they have ears too.


----------



## RH

So what if a recording device is present? Wouldn't the disturbance actually manifest a sound regardless of whether a living organism is there to "hear" it?


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> So what if a recording device is present? Wouldn't the disturbance actually manifest a sound regardless of whether a living organism is there to "hear" it?


A man made device captures the waves of a disturbance and transcribes that to a format that requires a biologic sensory perception to translate. But was there ever an actual sound? No.


----------



## RH

But sound is hearable noise so just because an organism might not be present to do so it would still exist, there just might be a lack of something present that could perceive it. I also don't think you actually can exclude all creatures except man from this equation. If it is really is necessary for an ear to be present for sound to exist in order for there to be a sound then there will always be some living entity present to "hear" the tree fall hence rendering the question moot.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> But sound is hearable noise so just because an organism might not be present to do so it would still exist, there just might be a lack of something present that could perceive it. I also don't think you actually can exclude all creatures except man from this equation. If it is really is necessary for an ear to be present for sound to exist in order for there to be a sound then there will always be some living entity present to "hear" the tree fall hence rendering the question moot.


But the question was, if there is no one present (man, animal, machine) while a tree was falling, would it still make a sound? 

Without anything to translate the disturbance, all remains silent.


----------



## RH

So one could also then assume that the tree itself must not exist at all until we perceive it through our senses. If we can't see it, feel it, or smell it, it doesn't exist?


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> So one could also then assume that the tree itself must not exist at all until we perceive it through our senses. If we can't see it, feel it, or smell it, it doesn't exist?


But lets say a tree does exist in terms of someone viewing it falling from a distance. And lets say that person is looking out a window of a sound proof booth. His sound sensory isolated without the ability to translate the disturbance. Has that tree actually made a sound without something there to translate the disturbance?


----------



## CApainter

Photons require the retina to create an image where there would otherwise be darkness, in the same way a pressure disturbance requires an ear drum to create sound where there would otherwise be silence.

Fifteen out of sixteen people with healthy ear drums watch and hear a tree fall and associate that with their reality, while the sixteenth person, who is deaf, also see's the tree fall. Is his perception of reality any different? The possibility of a tree falling without making a sound is very real to him.


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> Photons require the retina to create an image where there would otherwise be darkness, in the same way a pressure disturbance requires an ear drum to create sound where there would otherwise be silence.
> 
> Fifteen out of sixteen people with healthy ear drums watch and hear a tree fall and associate that with their reality, while the sixteenth person, who is deaf, also see's the tree fall. Is his perception of reality any different? The possibility of a tree falling without making a sound is very real to him.


I will choose to take the position that something exists even if there is nothing there to percieve it. To do otherwise is to say that in the absence of all sensory perceptions, an object would cease to exist in reality - which is poppycock*.

* sorry about throwing around highly scientific words


----------



## Jmayspaint

CApainter said:


> No. Because sound requires a sensory perception. And without an ear, the tree falling is only a disturbance.
> 
> ?




This seems right to me. A tree falling creates vibrations in the air, but it takes an ear drum and the relevant portions of a brain to "make a sound". 

Doesn't mean the vibrations don't exist, but they are not sound until they are perceived by something. 

You could get more technical and say the mouse on the forest floor heard it, or the insect on another tree detected it with their antenna. But in the absence of any sensory organs, sound simply doesn't exist. It's just vibrations in the air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samneric

*Best answer*

Go to the grocery store on the way to work.

And buy several of those cheap large gallons of iced tea, keep them in a large
cooler with ice and nurse them liberally and very often. 


Drinking often large quantities of this iced tea really, really helps.

If the customer has a garden hose available feel free to hose yourself down
with the cold water from the hose fully clothed, that can really help too.

You'll be dry in no time at all.


----------



## SemiproJohn

PT...............................................Philosopher Talk.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> I will choose to take the position that something exists even if there is nothing there to percieve it. To do otherwise is to say that in the absence of all sensory perceptions, an object would cease to exist in reality - which is poppycock*.
> 
> * sorry about throwing around highly scientific words


I think it was Rene Descartes who eluded to the existence of an external world influencing our sensory perception. How we perceive that world, determines the reality of our own existence. Or something like that.


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> I think it was Rene Descartes who eluded to the existence of an external world influencing our sensory perception. How we perceive that world, determines the reality of our own existence. Or something like that.




Man, it's getting really deep in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

slinger58 said:


> Man, it's getting really deep in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. The thread started over hot weather, and CA, RH, and Jmays veered off into something quite different. LOL. The ontological and epistemological foundation of their discussion is quite compelling. Or not. :surprise:

Once a tree fell on the screened in porch of the home of my parents. What I don't remember is them debating whether it made a loud noise, or any noise. What I do remember is their immediate call to the homeowner's insurance agent. :smile:


----------



## SemiproJohn

Oh, and for what it's worth, here's my take on the tree falling in the woods. 

I'll throw a hermeneutical perspective on it, using the centurion from the Bible who asked Jesus to heal his dying servant. The centurion, as a gentile, told Jesus that he was not worthy for Jesus to enter his house. The centurion added that he has many men under his charge who carry out tasks without him being present. And that he believes that all Jesus had to do is "say the word" and the servant will be healed. There was no need for either of them to be at the house in order for the healing to occur.

So, the tree does indeed make a sound regardless of who/what is or is not present. I have faith that this is the case. Faith is, after all, the substance of things hoped for, and the evidence of things not seen (and in this case, heard).


----------



## lilpaintchic

sound1

sound/

noun

1.

vibrations that travel through the air or another medium and can be heard when they reach a person's or animal's ear.

"light travels faster than sound"

2.

sound produced by continuous and regular vibrations, as opposed to noise.

verb

1.

emit or cause to emit sound.

"a loud buzzer sounded"

synonyms:make a noise,*resonate,*resound,*reverberate,*go off,*blare;*More

2.

convey a specified impression when heard.

"he sounded worried"

Tree falls (cause), vibrations occur (effect) the word "sound" in this context is a verb. I'm with RH. The absence of a perceptive ear is irrelevant. The tree created something, somewhere that disrupted silence. Regardless of who or what was around. 
Note the language in the definition when used as a noun. "Can be heard..."
It does not define that it IS heard. 
That is likely defined under the word "heard" or "hear" in good old websters.





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

Until that pressure disturbance reaches a biological sensory that perceives it as "noise", everything is silent.


----------



## CApainter

SemiproJohn said:


> Oh, and for what it's worth, here's my take on the tree falling in the woods.
> 
> I'll throw a hermeneutical perspective on it, using the centurion from the Bible who asked Jesus to heal his dying servant. The centurion, as a gentile, told Jesus that he was not worthy for Jesus to enter his house. The centurion added that he has many men under his charge who carry out tasks without him being present. And that he believes that all Jesus had to do is "say the word" and the servant will be healed. There was no need for either of them to be at the house in order for the healing to occur.
> 
> So, the tree does indeed make a sound regardless of who/what is or is not present. I have faith that this is the case. Faith is, after all, the substance of things hoped for, and the evidence of things not seen (and in this case, heard).


That's awesome! Now I understand what RH was saying. Thanks!


----------



## futtyos

*Corollary question*



Brushman4 said:


> What is your take on if a tree falls in the forest and no one is there, does it still make a sound?


There is a corollary question to your question which might help us understand whether or not a tree makes a sound if no one is there to hear it fall. The corollary question is "If a man says something and a woman is not there to hear it, is the man still wrong?"

futtyos


----------



## futtyos

Rene Descartes - "To do is to be."

Immanuel Kant - "to be is to do."

Frank Sinatra - "Do be do be do."

Found written on the bathroom wall in a vegetarian restaurant in Chicago circa 1980

futtyos


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

futtyos said:


> Rene Descartes - "To do is to be."
> 
> Immanuel Kant - "to be is to do."
> 
> Frank Sinatra - "Do be do be do."
> 
> Found written on the bathroom wall in a vegetarian restaurant in Chicago circa 1980
> 
> futtyos


Yeah!


----------



## Brushman4

futtyos said:


> Rene Descartes - "To do is to be."
> 
> Immanuel Kant - "to be is to do."
> 
> Frank Sinatra - "Do be do be do."
> 
> Found written on the bathroom wall in a vegetarian restaurant in Chicago circa 1980
> 
> futtyos


Your sperm's in the gutter your love's in the sink
Thick as a Brick
Jethro Tull


----------



## Worker Bee

Back when I was a lowly employee, back in 2005... we were painting condos... that were 20F warmer inside than outside... that was a brutally hot summer...

After about a week of crawling through a 2nd story window at 5am, the super gave us a key :vs_laugh:

We started at 5, took lunch at 10-11, and left around 2. Our boss thought we were skipping out early, till he showed up one day 6 am, thinking we wouldnt be there...

we were... 

now a days, We will start as early as we can, when it is brutally hot out... I keep water on the truck, and when paint is flashing at 3 minutes, I call i quits... lol

But my crew will often push me a long 'you havent seen hot till you have seen Iraq' :vs_whistle:

LOL Cold beer is waiting for me at home lol


----------



## SunHouseProperties

My summary on hot days - Do the hardest stuff first (those little corners,ha) and larger production areas going into mid-day and finish how you see fit, work on the shaded side and move along as the sun moves and drink enough water. Diet plays a big role in your endurance also. easier said then done, but after you've done it so many times it gets easier to say - BE SAFE


----------



## CApainter

I find eating a few donuts, (Old Fashions are my favorites!) followed with a healthy dose of black coffee, typically leaves me feeling very ill on extremely hot days.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> I find eating a few donuts, (Old Fashions are my favorites!) followed with a healthy dose of black coffee, typically leaves me feeling very ill on extremely hot days.


Are you speaking of Brandy old Fashioneds? https://www.foxvalleyfoodie.com/the...itomizing-wisconsins-love-affair-with-brandy/
Disregard the mention of garnishing with cherries, in South Central WI. pickled mushrooms are the way to go! Yum, Yum.


----------



## CApainter

These babies!


----------



## Wildbill7145

Old man had his woodstove on all day while working in house today. Thought I was gonna pass out. BM Regal setting up faster than you've ever seen. It was horrible. It's just strange when you're dealing with this inside a house.


----------



## Brushman4

CApainter said:


> These babies!


My Old Fashioneds are much, much better, believe me!


----------

